# Temporary Import Data.db - is what, exactly



## muymalestado (Jul 2, 2013)

LR 4.4 / Win7x64

I have discovered :
Temporary Import Data.db
Temporary Import Data.db-journal
Temporary Import Data-2.db
Temporary Import Data-2.db-journal
files along with the .lrcat files.

What are these please?  Can I safely delete them?  Or can I recover anything from them?

Thanks very much


----------



## clee01l (Jul 2, 2013)

These are work files that LR creates and uses during import.  LR should clean up these temporary files after Import has finished. They should not be deleted while LR is running.  If LR is closed and not running AND you still have the files in your catalog folder, it is probably because LR was abruptly stopped before finishing its import.  I would not delete these until I determined that LR will restart properly and that LR has all of my data including recent imports.


----------

